# Annatto seed or powder?



## Bnky

I soak annatto seeds in oo (part of my recipe) to make a pale yellow soap.  This always turns out very nice, but I wondered if anyone has tried the powder and if so, how does it turn out and do you add it to a small amount of oil and blend in at trace?  I've used rosemary powder this way, but never tried annatto powder.


----------



## IanT

Bnky said:
			
		

> I soak annatto seeds in oo (part of my recipe) to make a pale yellow soap.  This always turns out very nice, but I wondered if anyone has tried the powder and if so, how does it turn out and do you add it to a small amount of oil and blend in at trace?  I've used rosemary powder this way, but never tried annatto powder.




Id try it! I think the powder would be nice because it exposes more surface area of the seeds to it... it will tend to make it a little more of a scrubby bar but its good stuff  youll get some nice coloring with it too


----------



## lecheymiel

I use anato powder, I add it in the trace just before the esential oils... first the color is brown-orange and 24 h later is just orange...

1 tsbp for 1 kg of trace... (more or less)


good luck


----------



## gekko62

I've tried infusing the powder in oil but it just won't play nice.Clumps up & doesn't release any colour. So I experimented with a water infusion.Works great. It completely dissolves,gets a brown foam when lye is added but I scoop some out,leave the rest. 1/2 tsp annatto ppo in recipe gives a bright clear lemon skin yellow. 1 tsp ppo & its more eggyolk colour but that much tints the lather too.


----------



## Bnky

Thanks for your replys.  I will have to try these.  I'm hoping I can use the powder instead of soaking the seeds.  I think I'll have better control over the finished results with the powder, once I get the amounts right.


----------



## caramock

I used annatto powder to color some soap and I think it turned out pretty good.  I made a tangerine scented soap and added the annatto powder to a small amount of oils dipped out to swirl in.  I made a 2lb loaf.  This was some of my first trys at swirling so don't laught when you see it. (LOL) It turned out a pretty shade of orange.  Also I used 1/2 tsp ground Annatto to 1/2 cup of oils at trace.

Hope this helps!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... 41&theater


----------



## maya

i do it but not the powder, i just infuse the seeds in o.o.


----------

